# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  ¿Puede el movimiento de las olas desalinizar el agua de mar?

## Jonasino

> El doctor en oceanografía física por el Centro de Investigación Científica y de Educación Superior de Ensenada (CICESE), Manuel Gerardo Verduzco Zapata, señaló que esta investigación se inscribió en la convocatoria de Problemas Nacionales del Consejo Nacional de Ciencia y Tecnología (Conacyt) en la modalidad de Joven Investigador, siendo aprobada con recursos por el orden de un millón 500 mil pesos.
> 
> El candidato en el Sistema Nacional de Investigadores (SNI) y profesor investigador de la Facultad de Ciencias Marinas de la Ucol dijo que el objetivo general es desarrollar un prototipo desalinizador de agua de mar que funcione con el movimiento del oleaje, para ayudar a suministrar agua limpia para el consumo humano en poblaciones aisladas o comunidades de escasos recursos en zonas costeras.
> 
> Agencia Informativa Conacyt (AIC): ¿Cómo surge esta investigación?
> 
> Manuel Gerardo Verduzco Zapata (MGVZ): Nace de la necesidad que tiene México y el mundo porque se está acabando el agua limpia y cada vez hay una menor cantidad de este recurso; los pozos cada vez tienen que ser más profundos debido a que se están acabando los pozos superficiales o se están contaminando.
> 
> Esta situación lleva un gasto de energía y cada vez es más difícil llevar el agua a las personas que la necesitan, por eso como una alternativa lo que se ha propuesto es obtener el agua de mar, pero como está salada, hay que tratarla para quitarle esas sales y que pueda ser potable, lo que se realiza por medio de plantas potabilizadoras que pueden ser gigantescas y estar colocadas en tierra y lo que hacen es mediante ósmosis inversa le eliminan las sales para convertirla en agua potable.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/mexico/...nizar-agua-mar

----------


## ben-amar

Que yo sepa, hasta ahora no se ha vuelto ningun mar u oceano a agua dulce

----------


## Jonasino

Hombre. me imagino que con ese aparato, un chupito de agua dulce de momento. Pero bueno, lo importante es investigar y empezar

----------

